# What non-keyboard instrument would you compose for?



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Also give some indication as to the style, and method of composition.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Violin homage to Liszt imitating Mendelson imitating Bach combined with Bartok.


----------

